# ARGH die Maus spinnt!



## KickBillGates (29. Dezember 2001)

Ok vielleicht ein triviales Problem aber EXTREM lästig.
Meine Maus spinnt ab und zu einfach. ohne das ich irgendwas mache. Klickt die wie blöd links und rechs, und zieht dumm über den Bildschrim. 
Hab schon alles Probiert. Neue Treiber, neue Maus und nix funzt. 
Hat jemand ne idee?    Das treibt einen vor allem beim zocken zum Wahnsinn wenn das ding wie blöd auf ne Mauer Ballert!:{}


----------



## He||cow (29. Dezember 2001)

hm haste ne optische ?
die halten bei mir max 13mon

naja und sonst
haste katzen ?
optisch: ein mini haar drunter und du wirst wahnsinnig
kugel: 3 haare auf den rollen und es hackt

usb: haste was anderes aktives noch drann ? evtl. funkts rein ?

mehr fällt mir net ein


----------



## KickBillGates (29. Dezember 2001)

Hatte beides mal. optisch und kugel. hab zwar katzen, aber daran kanns ja net liegen das das ding wie blöd links und rechts klickt und nach oben zieht. Oder doch?
Im Hintergruns?
Nur Firewall, Virenscanner, babylon, Freemem, und Webcam, und scanner Prog. 
Sonst nix. Aber auch wenn ich alles Abschiesse, passierts immer noch.
HILFE. Schon wieder!!!!!!:{}


----------



## Dunsti (29. Dezember 2001)

in meiner letzten Firma hatten wir mal ein ähnliches Problem. Die Ursache war Hardware-Bedingt: der Chip, der die Maus kontrolliert saß zu nahe auf dem Motherboard neben der CPU, und hatte dann einen Wärmefehler, so daß wenn der Rechner ne Zeit lang lief immer wieder der Fehler auftrat.

Vielleicht könnte es ja sowas sein 



Dunsti


----------

